# A casa da árvore - Healdsburg - California - USA



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Ola Pessoal ! Resolvi criar este Thread para compartilhar o projeto da minha casa que acabou de ser finalizada. Vai fazer um ano que estou morando aqui desde que me casei e como esta 90% concluida resolvi compartilhar com voces como ficou. 
O projeto e do arquiteto John Maniscalco e o terreno fica em um aclive bem acentuado. Quem quiser me seguir e conferir novas fotos me acompanhem pelo instagram *lipe_photography*. As fotos sao minhas e qualquer feedback sera bem-vindo.
A cidade de Healdsburg fica localizada no condado de Sonoma e 1 hora e meia de San Francisco. Essa regiao e conhecida mundialmente pela producao de vinhos e um dos lugares mais lindos do mundo. 

Desculpem a falta de acentuacao...teclado nao ajuda.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bela casa.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Linda!


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Obrigado gente !


----------



## Eng Diego (Mar 26, 2020)

Parabéns


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Que bom gosto!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Muito boa a casa... parece bem confortavel e tranquila.


----------



## guilalopes (May 15, 2011)

felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Ola Pessoal ! Resolvi criar este Thread para compartilhar o projeto da minha casa que acabou de ser finalizada. Vai fazer um ano que estou morando aqui desde que me casei e como esta 90% concluida resolvi compartilhar com voces como ficou.
> O projeto e do arquiteto John Maniscalco e o terreno fica em um aclive bem acentuado. Quem quiser me seguir e conferir novas fotos me acompanhem pelo instagram *lipe_photography*. As fotos sao minhas e qualquer feedback sera bem-vindo.
> A cidade de Healdsburg fica localizada no condado de Sonoma e 1 hora e meia de San Francisco. Essa regiao e conhecida mundialmente pela producao de vinhos e um dos lugares mais lindos do mundo.
> 
> ...


Linda, bem clean, parabéns!!!!


----------

